# moving to UK on article 10 Residence card



## gurjeevan (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi everyone! 
I am an Indian national residing in Denmark on family reunification basis. My wife is an Italian national but a permanent resident of Denmark so i have a residency for 5 years under articles 8-15 of EU law. we (me & my wife) will be going to the UK in the end of this year. After checking a lot on expat forums and also on gov.uk website of UK government, i came to know that i can travel to UK without obtaining an EEA family permit.
so i have some questions 
(1) if the same rules are applicable to me as to the one who has an EEA family permit or there will be different rules in my case?
(2) what will be the next step after entering the UK in order to be eligible to work? 
(3) is it possible to apply only my residence permit without applying my wife's residence permit?
(4) can we apply for both of our National insurance numbers before applying the residence permits?

I will appreciate if anyone could provide me with this information. I wish i could message Mr. Joppa about all this but as i am new to expat forum so i don't really know how to do it. i hope someone will provide me this info.
Thank you for sparing time to read this


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can enter UK with your Danish residence card. Next step is to apply for UK residence card, provided your wife is a qualified person exercising EU treaty right in UK (by working, for example). You can apply on your own. Your wife can get her NI number just showing her passport. You will need your UK residence card.
You can't send any message to me, and I only answer queries on the forum.


----------



## gurjeevan (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Joppa!
Thank you so much for the quick response.
Bro Please give me a little more time 

Will i not be eligible to apply for NI until i don't apply for residence permit? 
If my wife gets a job there but she doesnt apply for her residence permit, am i eligible to apply for residence pemit? 

Please tell me if there are any other important things that i should keep in mind.
Thank you in advance Joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't apply for NI number until you get your residence card, which means your wife has to be exercising treaty right in UK.
She doesn't need certificate of registration, and you can apply for residence card regardless.
So the timeline is:
You enter UK together.
Your wife applies for her NI number by showing her passport or national ID card.
She gets a job and starts working.
You apply for residence card.
When granted, or when you get certificate of application with right to work endorsement, you apply for your NI number.
You find a job and start working.
After 5 years you can both apply for permanent residence.
After a further year, and having passed the Life in the UK test, you can apply for naturalisation as British citizen.


----------



## gurjeevan (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you so much Joppa. You gave all the info i needed. you are helping a lot of people here. Thank you


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Would it be easier if the OP applies for Danish citizenship if he qualifies for it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe, but many Indian nationals are reluctant to become naturalised because of India's ban on dual citizenship. They can, however, become overseas citizens of India with generous right to enter, live and work in India.


----------



## Katy.Kim (Oct 19, 2015)

*Article 10 residence card*

Hi i am Korean Citizen residence in Sweden and planing to join my husband who is Italian currently working as a self-employed in UK.

I have talk to UK Boarder regarding Article 10 residence card and they informed me that I am able to work without applying for resident card in UK but just with article 10 residence card.
But they still suggested me to apply for family permit to Enter UK..
It is really confusing since everywhere i call, email or research seems to have difference answers.. 

can anybody help me to clear up my confusion?? 

Thanks


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Maybe, but many Indian nationals are reluctant to become naturalised because of India's ban on dual citizenship. They can, however, become overseas citizens of India with generous right to enter, live and work in India.


Hi In italy they give two years permit of stay to eu national family member and there is writen nathing about eu family members on permits so on thats two years permit am I allowed to travel to uk or I need Apply for eea permit


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Katy.Kim said:


> Hi i am Korean Citizen residence in Sweden and planing to join my husband who is Italian currently working as a self-employed in UK.
> 
> I have talk to UK Border regarding Article 10 residence card and they informed me that I am able to work without applying for resident card in UK but just with article 10 residence card.
> But they still suggested me to apply for family permit to Enter UK..
> ...


You can enter UK on Article 10 residence card, so you don't need EEA family permit. While in theory you can work as being a family member of Italian citizen, you should apply for residence card so that you have documentary evidence of your right which you can show to prospective employer.


----------



## plexel (Jan 9, 2016)

*Article 10 card*



Joppa said:


> While in theory you can work as being a family member of Italian citizen, you should apply for residence card so that you have documentary evidence of your right which you can show to prospective employer.


Under Article 25 of The freedom of movement Treaty 2004/38/EC the Article 10 residence card cannot be a precondition for any administrative formality such as job application. Other means of evidence should be used to show entitlement to work, such as marriage certificate.

They don't need the card to work and should not have to use it.


----------

